# I'm a Newb



## Nickk (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi All,
I'm a new registrant and though I don't have a tin boat, I'm considering one. I think I'm going to get a 14' big jon or something and fish it as is this year and do a conversion over the winter. I don't even have a tow vehicle but I think I'll be able to fit a 14' on a trailer in the garage....now; how to get out of my car situation :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 25, 2007)

Welcome aboard - tin boat, no boat, it is all good here. We talk just as much about fishing as about our boats. Heck, I have a tin boat but have not used it since 1999.


----------



## Jim (Jul 25, 2007)

Welcome and thanks for joining. These guys will be able to help you out here with the conversion for sure. They have done some awesome conversions. Dont be afraid to ask questions and share what you know.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 25, 2007)

hey man, just saw your post over on the club forum, you'll find much better info here, for sure 

I'm going to start documenting some of the things I do to my and my buddies boat, so stay tuned for some of that stuff for sure. Gonna start out with piddly stuff, but hopefully I'm getting a new rig next year, and I'll document the entire process from paint to catching fish


----------



## redbug (Jul 25, 2007)

I willl be getting rid of my tim boat that has been sitting in a parking lot for over 4 years maybe longer.. it has 2 flats and is a real mess I have a lot of work to get it ready for sale

Wayne


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 26, 2007)

Is it a jon or something like a tracker? I'd love to find myself a Tracker with a bad engine and a fed up owner 

Wouldn't have to do anythign but carpet and move some wires


----------



## Nickk (Jul 26, 2007)

Redbug, you're quite a salesman :lol: 
Seriously though, I'm in Illinois so it's a bit far but a guy in my club just posted that his boat is dead, I have no idea what it did but he has a 185tx Tracker.

I got the okay from the wife to take over the garage, I do anyway so why not just fill it with a boat! I think the most I could manage in there with the alley entrance would be a 14' so that's what I'm looking at. I've found a couple in the area, prices are higher than anticipated. Most have been either a boat and trailer or including a trolling motor. What should I expect to pay for a small outboard? I'm thinking like 9.8hp since that'll give me more fishing options(10hp limits) and wouldn't be too heavy to pull off for electric only lakes. My biggest challenge is that I'll have to pull it with a car, no truck, and both our vehicles are fairly new and 4 cylinder. hmmmm.


----------



## Jim (Jul 26, 2007)

A 4-cylinder will pull a 14 foot Jon no problem. If you waited this long, I would wait another month or so. After thi season is over people tend to get rid of them so they dont have to deal with sitting on them over the winter.

Im psyched for you...like a kid in a candy shop. LOL!


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 26, 2007)

Little far away from you, but if you're looking for a basic jon, this place has lots of stuff.

If you only have 14' of space, make sure you have enough for the trailer, which generally adds 3-4ft!


----------



## Nickk (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been trolling Craig's list daily and it seems like quite a few are popping up, I'm in a good position in that I can wait.

My garage is a standard 20'x20' 2 car that will not have any cars in it after I get a boat  Right now it's mainly bicycles and kayaks anyway!


----------



## redbug (Jul 27, 2007)

my boat WAS a great little boat 15 ft bass style with a livewell and a 15 hp Yamaha with a stainless prop ( helps the hole shot) tilt and trim I was hoping to rehab it and get it back on the water it fits in my garage but as of now i have no room in there and I am loosing my free storage 
so I will get a set of tires and tow it off the base pressure wash it see if the motor runs then it will be for sale.


----------



## Jim (Jul 27, 2007)

Nickk said:


> I've been trolling Craig's list daily and it seems like quite a few are popping up, I'm in a good position in that I can wait.
> 
> My garage is a standard 20'x20' 2 car that will not have any cars in it after I get a boat  Right now it's mainly bicycles and kayaks anyway!



Im thinking about buying a kayak. One of those cheapies for $300. Lots of little ponds that have no access but big fish.


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 27, 2007)

redbug said:


> my boat WAS a great little boat 15 ft bass style with a livewell and a 15 hp Yamaha with a stainless prop ( helps the hole shot) tilt and trim I was hoping to rehab it and get it back on the water it fits in my garage but as of now i have no room in there and I am loosing my free storage
> so I will get a set of tires and tow it off the base pressure wash it see if the motor runs then it will be for sale.



Wayne,
Send me some pics when you get a chance, I'm interested for sure, don't even care about the motor!


----------

